# Glass Pipes, Needles, PCP and Fast Cars



## sofarfromhome (May 27, 2015)

gotta mix really well in a dead movie star!
System of a down is playing a show in June (with a bunch of other bands i can't recall atm) in Clarkston Michigan, is anybody going? i might be there but that would probably mean going back through the Midwest, and i really don't feel like crossing that shit part of the country, by myself at least.
and my ex is gonna be there so that would kind of put a damper on things.
but yeah, that's happening, in June, Clarkston Michigan. would be a Damn good show and tickets are going for as low as 25$.
so, yeah. alright. yeah, alright..


----------



## Ready4theWorld (May 28, 2015)

I would love to fucking go..... But I'm not.


----------

